# What kinda of wood is this?



## 10x10turning (Dec 2, 2016)

need help identifying this wood. Would it be good for turning? its all free and located in southern california


----------



## 10x10turning (Dec 2, 2016)

a better pic...


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2016)

Moved it here for ID purposes...

End grain shots seem to be the most useful for identification, but maybe somebody will recognize the bark.

I've got no clue, but the price seems right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 2, 2016)

What's the green leaves or needles look like? A pict would help a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 3, 2016)

Just about any wood can be good for turning. 

You've got a nice burl there. No matter what kind of wood, that would be great for turning.

Why not just turn a bowl and you may be better able to identify the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 5, 2016)

Im going to say Sweetgum from these pics. But thats a shot in the dark.
Here is my first ever live edge bowl out of sweetgum.
It turns like soft maple. Doesn't smell great turning wet if I remember.
If it is sweetgum its good for turning. But I think almost everything is good for turning.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 5, 2016)

My guess would be live oak. the bark looks right and it's plentiful in CA. If you get an extream close up of the wood there are better experts than I to make sure.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 5, 2016)

Sure looks like Magnolia to me.


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 5, 2016)

I thought magnolia has smooth bark


----------



## deltatango (Dec 5, 2016)

Magnolia-acuminata doesn't:







Sometimes called Cucumber Tree

Magnolia 'Galaxy' also has rough bark.

Edit - added 'Galaxy'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 5, 2016)

Bark looks kinda like cherry.


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2016)

Well Stephen (@10x10turning ) we've had about half dozen different and unrelated woods guessed at. How about you clean up a small plank, including the end grain, and post some pics?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 10x10turning (Dec 14, 2016)

I roughed out a bunch of bowls so right now i don't have any left. One thing I have noticed is that the wood wet is blond, and after a few minutes it turns to a red/pinkish hue.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2017)

10x10turning said:


> I roughed out a bunch of bowls so right now i don't have any left. One thing I have noticed is that the wood wet is blond, and after a few minutes it turns to a red/pinkish hue.



Pear...


----------

